# Hello Hello



## StaticRip (19/6/14)

Hello everyone.

I'm happy I found this forum as I was beggining to think there was no E-Cig community for SA.

I just recently bought my brother and I one of those E-GO setups to start out with and would like to ask a few questions.

First off where do I get flavour that does not cost me an arm and leg, because the only stores near me only sell them at R100-200 for 10-20ml way too much.( I have seen them on bidorbuy for around R30, but I'm not too familiar with most brands)

Secondly is there a way to make my own flavour and if so can I make flavour with 0mg nicotine or does it have to have some nicotine at all times?

Finally where can I purchase what I need to make my own flavour if possible and can I get it locally?

I'll be back at around 2-3pm to read everyones comments.


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

StaticRip said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm happy I found this forum as I was beggining to think there was no E-Cig community for SA.
> 
> ...



Welcome and congrats on switching from the stinkies. That is about going rate for decent juices unfortunately. As far as I know, www.skybluevaping.co.za/ sells starter kits for diy mixing. /www.vapourmountain.co.za/ sell flavour concentrates as well as very nice ready to vape juices. There are a whole bunch of local vendors selling juices under the vendor section. Check them out and enjoy your stay here.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x (19/6/14)

welcome @StaticRip you can contact @Just B or there are many vape shops that will deliver to you. Try to stay away from the "too cheap" and fake stuff, I've tried a couple of them and they can really put a person off vaping. 
Glad to see you joined our group, there is a vape meet planed for KZN in august, check out the KZN Vape meet thread and add your name 
Enjoy the vaping journey bru


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

StaticRip said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm happy I found this forum as I was beggining to think there was no E-Cig community for SA.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @StaticRip 
We certainly have a great place here. Hope you enjoy your stay

I am not a DIY juice maker so cant give you much advice on that. What I will say is that many folk who try DIY say its much harder than they thought to get something that tastes good. Apparently it takes lots of trial and error. 

I fully understand your concern of buying expensive juices. What I can advise you to do is in addition to your DIY efforts, why dont you also buy a few sample size juices from the great juice vendors on this forum. There are several now. But just as an example, Vapour Mountain (run by @Oupa on this forum) has excellent ready made juices that are well priced. R120 for 30ml. But he also has smaller 10ml samples for R50 so you can try out several flavours without breaking the bank or buying a large bottle and not liking it. There are several other good local juice manufacturere on this forum. Go to the home page and look at the retailers section. Also check out the ELiquid reviews section to read up on what others say about various juices. 

Buying ready made juices will be much easier but also it will give you a good idea of what type of vaping flavours you like and dont like. 

All the best

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/6/14)

Hi @StaticRip I am in Richardsbay, PM me your cell no and I will add you to our little watsapp group. We do group buys from most of the SA vendors to save on shipping.
Or give a shout if you have a vape emergency. But beware, I will try and convert you to subΩ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

hi @StaticRip and welcome to the forum

as far as juices go, check out our vendor forum here im sure you will find what you looking for.

if you need help or get stuck, just give a shout.


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Welcome to the forum @StaticRip 

There is not much more I can say, all the coments above alredy cover everyting. Good luck on your jurney and congratulations on quiting stinkies


----------



## Al3x (19/6/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Hi @StaticRip I am in Richardsbay, PM me your cell no and I will add you to our little watsapp group. We do group buys from most of the SA vendors to save on shipping.
> Or give a shout if you have a vape emergency. But beware, I will try and convert you to subΩ


Sorry to hijack the thread @Rooigevaar I am in durbz, add me to your whatsapp group


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

most welcom @StaticRip 

looks like all your questions have been answered.

just to add, i do some of my own mixed juice and yes it is difficult on getting that perfect flavour.
mixing your own juice will cost more or less 40% to 50% less that what you are going to pay from the local resellers, depending on how much flavour concentrates you use, but trust me you will spend alot on trial runs and making mistakes to get that perfect juice, so sometimes its just easier to buy ready to vape juices from the resellers on the forum.

there are some really good juices out there.

i would suggest buying ready made juices 1st, and then once you have found a couple of flavours you like then move over to DIY mixing....

but best of luck and we are here to help each other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

Welcome to our crazy world  @StaticRip 

Where did you buy your setup from? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/6/14)

Al3x said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread @Rooigevaar I am in durbz, add me to your whatsapp group


 
Send me your number @Al3x and it will be done


----------



## StaticRip (19/6/14)

Thanks for all the information everyone. I'v found a few things I would like to try on my own even tho DIY is hard it still sounds very exciting to be able to mix and match new flavours.

Melinda from Skyblue Vaping showed me their DIY small starter kit and I think I'll be getting it soon. 

@Rooigevaar I'll pm you, it would be great to order with others and save on shipping alone aswell and get to know new people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

